# Creation...again...



## LadyFlynt (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm being challenged elsewhere online on this subject. The subject started with WTS and Enns (I could use any help that won't be tossed out as "hearsay" on that issue as well). I'm being told two things:

Calvin didn't believe in 6 day creation (according to what hubby has read in Calvin's Commentary on Genesis, he did hold to 6 day creation).

6 day creation was an invention of Darby....thus being the "new view" not the "old view".


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 18, 2008)

Ask what his definition of "6 day creation" is. Maybe his definition is super-specific, and he knows Calvin taught a creation "week", he's just excluding Calvin on some definitional basis he created. Maybe he's equating "6-day" with "young earth-6000 years" and he thinks he can show Calvin wasn't committed to the latter. He'd still be wrong, but...

Read Calvin's commentary, and you can hardly miss his position on the days.

As for Darby's "invention" -- that is easily disproved. Note this article:
Creation Science and Christianity at Reformed.org


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Mar 19, 2008)

Does it really matter? I mean really, no one was there. Did the author of the Pentateuch receive "direct" revelation to write it down, or was there already "data" he incorporated into his story from the ANE...just curious.

Question: When do you think the account was "scripted"...or voiced for the first time?

John


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 19, 2008)

My view:
--God gave the facts to Adam.
--God preserved a faithful and accurate transmission for those who hoped in him. And others were allowed to corrupt their versions of the same history, even as their religions and selfishness took them away from God.
--Moses had both historic knowledge (oral or written), as well as divine direction and guidance to both preserve and/or correct errors.

As for mattering, I think it does. I think God cares about facts and accuracy. I think he cares that we know what happened and how, at least in a elementary fashion. Did God have to give an account that was "dumbed down" for people who were not as "advanced" in intelligence as we wonderful people? He certainly gave one that flies in the face of many what/how assumptions, both ancient and modern.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

I think reading Turretin's take on Natural Theology would help this discussion.


----------

